# Can I play games ?



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2008)

I just upgraded to a new Workstation with the following configuration

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550
Intel DG31PR Motherboard 
2X1 GB Kingston ValueRAM KVR667D2N5/1G DDR2 667 RAM 
Sapphire Radeon HD 3650 with 256 MB DDR3 RAM

I m out of the touch from games for quite some time, have been busy in work & studies. Now, I m not that of an avid gamer on PC but still I would like to play some lite & timepass games, which games can I play easily on this config? I play games at resolution of 1024X768, 4X AA & 4X Anis, nothing more. Right now I have in mind

1) NFS MW - A good time pass game

2) Is burnout available on PC? I really love this stress buster game on XBOX 

3) Some FPS like Quake 4, Doom 3, Half life 2 series etc.

4) Will Crysis run?

I am more into FPS & Survival Horror games, plz recommend me some games which will run fine on my config.

I am also thinking of ordering a XBOX 360 Wired Gamepad for use with Windows Vista, will that be a good idea? It helps in car racing, survival horror & Third person shooter games but not FPS.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

1.NFS MW-without any hassles.on highest settings and res.
2.Yea it is.
3.You should try GUN(gr8 adventure game),silent hill 2(the best in the series).resident evil 4.indigo prophecy aka farhenheit etc etc(google is always there)
4.crysis will run fine giving 30-35 FPS on 1024*768,0XAA,Med to high settings on XP.If u plan to use it on vista then play on med settings.
Happy gaming.
DO TRY GUN,the best adventure game i have played till date


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok, now I need to clear something about the XBOX 360 Controller before I order it.

I have a total of $38 left in my MS Company Store. The wired controller is available for $25 while black colored Wireless controller is available for $30. Black colored one is more sexy in looks but I will need a wireless receiver for controller of $10 for using it with Windows Vista.

Now, I cannot buy the wireless receiver from Company store due to shortage of money, so I want to ask one thing, Does it comes with a USB cable? If it does then I will buy the wireless controller & use it with my computer after connecting with the USB cable supplied & will not use the Wireless feature at all.

Will it still require battery even when connected to computer via USB cable? (ideally it should not need battery if connected via the USB cable)

Black Wireless controller.
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/5963/blackwirelesscontrollerct1.jpg

Normal Wired controller

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/8913/wiredcontrollerqy1.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2008)

Get the wired controller IMO. Btw how do u add money in your ms company store?


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

Yup *GUN* is one of the best adventure game, horse riding was awesome, u can feel the realism in the way horses animate. Its cowboy ishtyle game, so don't expect *doom 3* type gameplay

*Indigo Prophecy *is yet another innovative game, a must play.

*SH 2* is a bit slow but the best psychological survival horror game with a great storyline and amazing music + ambiance. Not all will like it, and my intuition tells u wont like this game as it involves brainstorming session of puzzles and some figurative interpretation.

Instead play *Condemned :Criminal Origins*, all melee combat psychological survival horror game, its difficult and scary since u have to go near the enemies and hit them with shovel, pland, pipe, paper cutter, axe, hammer etc, enemy animation is superb.

*Prey *is another recommendation, its a beautiful game with nice environment and innovative gameplay, It has got good storyline.

If u like post apocalyptic, open world, realistic ballistic and totally random experience each time u visit a particular are again, then go nowhere get *S.T.A.L.K.E.R* Its one of the best game i hav played and never get bored, even today i play this game. It has got 7 endings and the most atmospheric setting, u will be scared in some levels and u will make some friends in the game.

*Mafia *- an old but precious one, must play if u liked The Godfather movie.

PS: Btw you were a gamer by any chance ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 2.Yea it is.


You mean Burnout is out for PC? That's news for me pal.When did that happen?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

burnout for PC ? ? ? ?  NO!!
its Burnout Champion Drag Racing for pc by Bethesda--the oblivion guys.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2008)

That's totally out of the league.I think gx_saurav was referring to the EA's Burnout series which is a console only game till now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

I saw an old burnout game at the local store here so posted.I dont know if its from EA or which company.
Sorry


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> PS: Btw you were a gamer by any chance ?


 
Millions of year ago, when PS was launched in India, I became a gamer.....then switched to PCs from Mac for Quake 3 arena, then some games....but then stopped playing games & came into 3d animation & architectural modeling...

I am still not a gamer, just for some time pass.

Will Unreal Tournament 3 run?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Will Unreal Tournament 3 run?


@highest settings.All eyecandy on!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok, I have got my hands on the following games. I am installing them right now but not running as I have to return the DVDs

1) UT 3

2) NFS MW

3) Crysis

Also, I have ordered the XBOX 360 Wired gaming controller.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

^^dude, you could have just added 2$ more and gone wireless...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 10, 2008)

I think it can play Call of Duty 2 as well and certainly cod4 ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^dude, you could have just added 2$ more and gone wireless...


 
I cannot add money to it, now why the hell I ordered the tumbler.

Wired is better, it has a 9 feet cable which is quite bit long. Wireless drains battery very quickly wile wired gets electricity from the USB port.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

@Gx there is not game that wont run on ur pc except those incompatible with vista.All games will run at highest settings and crysis and GOW @ med-high


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool then, I can't wait to play my favorite Doom 3 & Quake 4 again alongwith HL2 series,..


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 10, 2008)

u can also play Agni


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Cool then, I can't wait to play my favorite Doom 3 & Quake 4 again alongwith HL2 series,..


Doom 3(Quake 4 and Prey share the same engine with some modifications) runs even on 845 integrated core.

Yours is certainly better, u can play most ofthe games released till now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> Doom 3(Quake 4 and Prey share the same engine with some modifications) runs even on 845 integrated core.
> 
> Yours is certainly better, u can play most ofthe games released till now.


what do u mean by most??
His rig can play each n every title in the market



T159 said:


> Doom 3(Quake 4 and Prey share the same engine with some modifications) runs even on 845 integrated core.
> 
> Yours is certainly better, u can play most ofthe games released till now.


what do u mean by most??
His rig can play each n every title available


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Cool then, I can't wait to play my favorite Doom 3 & Quake 4 again alongwith HL2 series,..


Oh yes definetly.Try to get the orange box if possible.That's one thing you can't miss out on.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> what do u mean by most??
> His rig can play each n every title available


am not aware of currently released games, so cant vouch for all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> Doom 3(Quake 4 and Prey share the same engine with some modifications) runs even on *845 integrated core*.



R u sure will it run on 845 chipset


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> R u sure will it run on 845 chipset


yup i have played the game at around 20 FPS at low setting on 845GV mobo, i assure u for this, just get latest drivers.

PS: I had 512MB RAM at that time.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

ecept your mobo, every thing looks like a part of a top notch rig. So you can play every single game on this, but the settings they may run in will definitely differ.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup i have played the game at around 20 FPS at low setting on 845GV mobo, i assure u for this, just get latest drivers.
> 
> PS: I had 512MB RAM at that time.




OK...Will Gun also run on 845 chipset....if yes @  wat settings?


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> OK...Will Gun also run on 845 chipset....if yes @  wat settings?


havent tried GUN, cant say


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> Yup *GUN* is one of the best adventure game, horse riding was awesome, u can feel the realism in the way horses animate. Its cowboy ishtyle game, so don't expect *doom 3* type gameplay





Then wat u wrote


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 10, 2008)

My friend has the same Black 360 controller and it was specially designed for the elite u can however use it with the regular versions of the consoles it can be connected both wirelessly and with a cable to the 360 as when I was playing on my friend's 360 the battery ran out and he just plugged the cable to the controller from the 360(I don't know much about the cable).So u should be able to connect it to the PC via a cable and a hardware connectivity kit(because the 360 has a different type of usb2.0 port).


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 10, 2008)

I can order the wireless controller but then I will need to buy a seperate cable. Why do this when I can get the wired edition for $25, only the color is different, so I ordered it.



MetalheadGautham said:


> ecept your mobo, every thing looks like a part of a top notch rig.


 
It's a shame I will be using to make Windows Application using WPF & DirectX 10 



> So you can play every single game on this, but the settings they may run in will definitely differ.


 
Settings are going to be constant, 1024X768 at 4X AA & 4X Anistropic filtering. Anything over 45 frames is playable for me, the frame rate should never dip below 30


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

@Gx-Do play Assassin's creed.You'll be stunned by the grfx ,story as well as the gameplay


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Then wat u wrote


that was for gx_saurav

I played GUN on GeForce 6600(even Doom3 was completed on 6600, i just checked if it runs on bare intel integrated or not), and now everygame runs on GMA X3000 (time to keep 6600 at rest)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 11, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Gx-Do play Assassin's creed.You'll be stunned by the grfx ,story as well as the gameplay


 
I heard the system requirments are very high???



> Try to get the orange box if possible


 
What's that?


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> What's that?


GIYF
Its a Christmas gift from Santa (Steam), a pack of some old games (Half Life 1,2 etc) + Team Fortress + Portal + etc + some more etc.

The price is reasonable too, someone quoted around 900 INR here on DF.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 11, 2008)

Forget it, I have already played HL2 on my old computer, I would simply play Episode 1 & 2


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 11, 2008)

I got my Sapphire Radeon HD 3650 with 256MB DDR2 RAM 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2061/2327003962_67a347e908.jpg

Now waiting for my XBOX 360 Controller. Installing UT 3 & NFS MW right now.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> GIYF
> Its a Christmas gift from Santa (Steam), a pack of some old games (Half Life 1,2 etc) + Team Fortress + Portal + etc + some more etc.



Its Half Life 2 + EP1 + EP2 + Team Fortess 2 + Portal.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

^^roger that


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2008)

I am trying to get my hands on some of the old games such as F.E.A.R, lost planet & pray.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, I am having slight trouble with UT 3, in large maps when I enter a big area some frames skip & frame rate dips, this problem is there even if I lower the resolution to 800X600. Is there something I can do to fix it, from my game engine knowledge it seems UT 3 is trying to load the data in RAM in these seconds...

Another thing, in my Catalyst Control Center, I have set all 3d settings as application controller & enabled Catalyst AI, should I force a unified option to set to to application controlled?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 14, 2008)

I m gonna blast MS company store, I ordered the wired controller few days back but today I recieved the wireless controller.....grr....that too white, couldn't they just send the black one. 

Now how do I use it in a PC? I can order the wireless reciever kit for PC from company store though as now I have money, I just need $3 more which now I have, but I want to use the wired version. Is there some cable for XBOX 360 remote which I can use to connect the wireless connector to my workstation via USB?

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/9623/dsc00821zl8.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

lol that was forced or out of order ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't know, I ordered Wired, they send me wireless for same price of $25.

I inquired a bit, seems like to use wireless controller in Windows I need the XBOX 360 wireless receiver kit cos data is transfered through wireless receiver only.

There is XBOX 360 play & charge kit, which connects the controller through USB to your computer & u play while the batteries are charging. The data is not transfered from the USB port but through the wireless receiver even in this case.

I find it better to order the wireless receiver kit from company store, & buy rechargeable batteries from the market for Rs 400 including the charger.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2008)

Eureka..I got crysis, just installed it & played for 2 mins, gr8 graphics but frames are skipping in my computer. I guess it's the same loading thing. Once the contents are loaded there is no skips anywhere in game. Crysis is beautiful & I am playing at every thing medium 1024X768 2x AA & automatic Anis.

I looked at the method by which crysis engine is made. It's a beauty as far as game developing is concerned, but bad thing is that the engine is still preety much RAW & needs severe optimisation, there are many areas where it can be optimised.

Not everything needs to be at high or medium, like shadows can be set to low...who pays attention to that & some other tweaks to enhance the quality.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 15, 2008)

@gx_saurav : Instead of running on medium u can run Crysis on HIGH settings.
Just disable Anti-Aliasing and u can run it on all set to high.
Also download patch 1.2


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^^ Ok, I will check this.

I installed the Natural Mod 1.2 extension to crysis, the visuals are better now/


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

Today I got lost Planet, & in few days I will get gears of war. I am running lost planet at my settings in directX 9 mode to get 45 frames. In directX 10 mode it is giving only 20 frames.

The problem is solved when I disable anti-allising.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^ Where do you "get" all the games from? 

And you haf a decent config to play most of the games in mid-range mode.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2008)

"Secret Santa" gave me all the games. 

The condition of XBOX 360 ports to Vista is very bad, Lost planet sux with keyboard & mouse, damn....I really need the XBOX 360 wireless reciever now


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2008)

^You gotta be kidding me.I actually completed the game with mouse+keyboard & it was easy as any other 360 port which I played like Gears Of War.Infact this was one of the few ports of 360 which had lesser buggy issues & also looked beautiful on the PC.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

^considering the subject's long perpetual isolation from PC gaming, we can conclude that its quite downcasting to look at him playin game using mouse and keyboard...lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2008)

he he...kind of, but I still used to play NFS Most wanted.

Will Stalker run? What kind of game is it?

I like story driven games, & UT 3 esqe games for frustration removal & timepass


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2008)

^If you like storyline driven games then definetly go for Bioshock,eyes closed.One of the best storyline based game of 2007.Also it has one of the best water effect so far.UE 3 engine baby.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> he he...kind of, but I still used to play NFS Most wanted.
> 
> Will Stalker run? What kind of game is it?
> 
> I like story driven games, & UT 3 esqe games for frustration removal & timepass


Stalker is a free roam kinda game, and A Life (the AI) is quite intelligent, everyone there survives like you, they eat, drink, sleep, kill you, switch weapons according to the opponent, loot the dead one, flank upon you, while mutant animals will be quite powerful, a pack of dogs will hunt u like pig and if u manage to kill all but one, the left one will run away for his life.

Bloodsuckers are the most powerful mutant, it will go invisible once it sees an enemy. And then you better rely on your eyesight and sound direction.

Controller is the only enemy that can control your brain, its freaky encountering them, but they are sissy at close combat.

Poltergeists can levitate objects and throw upon u without coming into direct sight of u.

Pyro monster can create fire breeze from any point in the space, and it is too invisible, just a brief spark is visible to identify it.

Snork are some human turned beasts, they will rip u apart so better watchout their leaps.

Zombies are intelligent here, they can reload guns, though u can swipe them out with one stab, but do it stealthly.

You get amazing suit while exploring the area, and some artifacts can give u amazing powers, like protection from radiation, more endurance, bulletproof cap, fire proof, electro discharge proof.

One more thing as it is RPG + FPS so the initial weapons are quite lame, though you can wait and expect some massacre b/w bandits and military, then just loot the dead ones to get some powerful weapon.Its more about how ur tactics are, u cant just blast anything, wait for right opportunity and then decide if u can really clear the obstacle or just sneak by. The bullet ballistic is realistic, so dont expect every bullet to hit right on the target where u pointed the reticle, but there are some modified weapons that u will find later on, which are more accurate and deadly as hell.

Man there are hell lot of options in Stalker, even if u play for a month u wont get bored.

There are 7 endings - 5 false and 2 true endings.


Stalker is more atmospheric than any game i hav ever played (except Silent hill 2). It has creepy feeling for some levels.

Yes the game will run on ur PC. I hope now you can decide if u really into this game


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice game it seems....

Right now I have Unreal Tournament 3 & I m at level 3. I have Crysis & Lost planet in DVDs but not installed yet as I play one game at a time, it's less confusing this way. I will borrow STALKER from a friend & right now in few days I will get Gears of War from Secret Santa.

That's enough, UT 3, Crysis, Lost Planet & STALKER, let me finish these games first...then I will jump further


----------



## bkpeerless (Mar 21, 2008)

will xbox 360 controller work on pc without any problem ??
what is the cost in rs in india or there r special controller made for pc by mssoft


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

The XBOX 360 wired controller is what you should buy from the market, It will work flawlessly in PC.


----------



## chicha (Mar 23, 2008)

i tried my friends 360 wired controller on my pc, all i had to do was download some drivers and play, it played properly.

and PREY is not that good a game, it will give you a very bad head ache after 20 min of playing, the game looks nice but you will to some extent feel that you are playing HL.

i would not recomand this game.
call of juraz is also a nice game looks nice, its an action advanture game, you get to ride horses too


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 24, 2008)

i got STALKER today, nice game. I m playing at everything high with 1024X768 @4X AA & 4X Anis.

Will get gears of war tomorrow. That's it...any more games after playing all these only.


----------



## utsav (Mar 24, 2008)

@ gx ,so much gaming  .tere ko kaam dhanda nehi hai kya. bahar nikal aur gfs ke saath ghoom


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 24, 2008)

Dude, games are my 2nd time pass...first are GFs . Will u believe, I m still stuck at level 3 in UT 3 since the last 6 days....haven't played at all. Oh! & by the way, don't watch Race, I saw it yesterday evening after holi with G-F...

See, mere ko kaam dhandha hai 

Back to topic, I played the Demo of Bioshock, Call of Duty : Modern Warfare & Enemy territory : Quake wars. 

Quake war looks awsome, but I don't like such team based games.

CoD : Too much noise & war....

Bioshock: I m buying 

Will Gears of war run on my config? My system is indeed more then the recommended system config.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 24, 2008)

Today I got Gears of War, & my god WHAT A GAME.....I m buying the original version of this game for Rs 1600 soon, I just love it.

I am able to play the game at my settings, a over 40 frames easily.

I also got FEAR, Fear Extraction point & Splinter Cell chaos theory.


----------



## utsav (Mar 24, 2008)

Is race bad. i was goin to watch it 2morrow


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 25, 2008)

These are the games I got so far with all the game updates, a good enough collection for 2 months 

1) Unreal Tournament 3 (the only game installed right now)

2) Gears of War

3) Crysis

4) Splinter Cell chaos theory

5) Lost Planet Extreme Condition

6) STALKER

7) F.E.A.R & F.E.A.R extraction point


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2008)

Today I finally got my XBOX 360 wireless gaming reciever, now finally I can play games using my XBOX 360 Wireless gaming controller. I just installed the drivers via Windows Update & Gears of War plays fine with the controller. Going to test for a while

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/8427/xbox360wirelessgamingregv2.jpg


----------

